# BioShock 2's DLC Already on Disc



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Well it has been reported that Bioshock 2 has the DLC on the disc already according to 2k, but you needed to pay to unlock this content on the disc. IMO 2k dropped the ball on this the content should have been accessible to gamers from the get go which we should not have to pay for to unlock something that is already on the disc. here is the link to GameSpy


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This only strengthens the argument in the thread I started on DLC. This is just a disgrace IMO.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Dan maybe I should have added a poll to this to see how many of HTS gamers are upset by this. This is upsetting when gamers are expected to pay an additional fee to unlock something that is already on the disc that you already bought. So since I didn't add a poll I would like all HTS gamers to sound off on how you feel about this and also to the lurkers who are gamers, register already so you to can add to the conversation.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I can see the argument of supplying the content to people without internet, but then they should sell it on a separate disk and work on it after release. I would turn my back on gaming companies if I start to see a trend of cutting up finished games to get more money from us, its basically the same as selling the original full game but at an inflated price. Just because they cut the content up into portions and sell it you at a different release date, doesnt suddenly mean they should charge more.

Whats next, episodic content you buy per level. If we dont do something, before we know it games will be costing us double and we wont even complain about it, just accept its 'extra' content addle:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This comes down to what is right if we pay for a game we should have access to all content on the disc and not to be shaken down for more money so we can play online. I wonder how many gamers have payed the $5 for this supposed DLC. I wonder how many people would be happy if this happen to a Blu-ray movie, okay you spent $30 on the movie only to find out you need to pay an extra $10 for the last ½ hour of the movie.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Or the extras or alternate ending. People wouldnt do it and they know it, but devs know gaming is different.

PC's have had this stuff for years, as well as cheaper games, free mod kits, larger cheaper expansions. Why are consoles being ripped off. Extra content should be extra.

The same thing has just happened with Bad Company 2. You get a VIP code for some extra maps, which are already on the disc. This code gets linked to your tag, so if you have more than one online account in your house, you need another copy of the game to access these maps. Another money grabbing technique disguised as copy protection. EA are known for trying things like this (cant wait to have to pay for gun packs, a few weapons for a few dollars/pounds, but they are superior to you have to buy them to remain competitive addle, but if other devs are following suit times are going to be dark for gamers VFM.


----------

